# Haunted Video in a $3 Crystal Ball



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

So i was at the dollar store and i saw snow globes that lets you insert your own picture..only $3 cool.

the shape and stand is more like a crystal ball, i wondered what i could fit in there...

i tried an iphone 5 but it's too big..by a few hairs, i was tempted to dremel.
the nano barely fits without cutting into the base, there's even an existing hole for the headphone jack.

this prop only took me 5 minutes; load the video onto the nano, drop the ball on top & duct tape the headphone jack, done.

looking at tft lcd screens i might be able to find a better fit for these.
the other option is to gut the insides giving access to the entire liquid glitter filled globe;
the outside sphere is a soft/thick plastic. the inside picture chamber is magnified plexi of some sort, harder than the outside material.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That looks amazing!!!!! Well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are one creative dude on a dime:jol:


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

That's freaking awesome! You are brilliant, BillyVampire!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool!
Nice thinking


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks guys..

adding this trick will give it a 360 degree feel.






other methods


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Great Idea and quick fab there. The snow dome was quite a find....


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Lightman said:


> Great Idea and quick fab there. The snow dome was quite a find....


if anyone can't find these domes but really really wants one..
i can get more (at the moment) but i fear the shipping from canada is more than the $3 cost of the item.

there's a lot # on the box if that's trackable somehow..?

this looks the same but different box
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PHOTO-FRAME...2-x-3-Photo-/381343044209?hash=item58c9d11271

as for the hologram effect, you will need a specially prepared video. the same image in a doubled mirror pattern.
i made a leota videos like that for testing. one for top projection & one for bottom projection.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This appears similar - not $3 but then again, Amazon is not a dollar store:

Amazon.com - Mini Photo Snow Globe (Black Base) - Snow Globe Picture [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51gRenrrWqL


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Quite the prop! Very creative. I can think of a few uses for this.
Cheers!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool idea Edward, I like it!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I bought a Dollar Tree photo snow globe last year to do something similar. Got the bottom base off, and drained the liquid (still some glitter flakes to get out of the globe, it has a small hole in the bottom which is capped that you can drain the liquid and when it's dried out shake the glitter out of. Most will flow out with the liquid but not all and when it's wet it sticks to the inside of the globe). I had thought maybe the globe's inside bottom cap would come off, maybe unscrew, so I could use the entire inside of the globe but it looks to be superglued on so not the easy project I was hoping for.

Nice idea to insert the nano there. The photo insert portion on the one I bought is made of hard plastic and tapered from bottom to top so that kind of poses it's own challenges. One of these days I might try to saw off that inside globe bottom section with a dremel or such to open it up.

The globe on mine is a plastic-y softened globe too. Imagine it's made that way so as not to break if dropped or hit. Dollar Tree has gotten these in for the past few years that I can recall and I know my store was starting to get in some of their xmas stuff already so you might see these on the shelves soon if they restock this year.

I have mine apart right now. Here's what the snow globe looks like taken apart and drained.


















Sure wish that bottom to the globe just screwed off. Would make it all so much easier. That and not having glitter particles inside. What a mess when you drain. If I saw off the bottom, it should be easier to just empty out the glitter than shake it out through the small round hole.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW I think I found the globes in the Xmas section but it could have been with the photo frames. Dollar Tree's online website is starting to list xmas things so worth checking the website and in store periodically.


----------

